# UK Spec X-Trail Sat Nav Disc Query



## spm1801 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi

I have a 55 plate X Trail with Sat Nav. I am looking to upgrade the version of disc that came from factory with the vehicle. Can anyone advise on the following:

1. Does the disc which came standard cover just the UK or does it include Europe (not been across to Europe so can't see if it does). The blue DVD disc is a NAVTEQ 2004/2005 version with a map of the UK and the rest of Europe printed on the front, or is this slightly misleading?

2. I am looking to upgrade to the latest version (assume 07/08). I have heard that these new discs are green in colour. Also can I just insert newer version DVD disc into my single tray DVD/ROM sat nav system without the need for re-programming my system with a set up disc etc.

Are there any Nissan employees or techs out there who will know?

Many thanks


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello, 

My 2006 X_Trail(second hand) was delivered without the DVD, possibly stolen or lost.

The dealer sent me a new one 2006 violet.

The package consist in one CD for updating the firmware and the DVD.

Presently, the CD won't work when old 2005 DVD is OK.

I have to come back to the dealer to solve the problem, may be the Sat Nav itself is defective.


----------



## roj1943 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi SPM1801,

To check whether your sat-nav covers Europe, just press the minus (-) button continually. The map will zoom out to show the limits of it's coverage. My 55 reg. X-Trail's sat-nav does indeed cover the whole of Europe, but is not as up-to-date as my wife's TomTom (which is a year older and not updated!). We do use the X-trail to wander around Europe and prefer to use the TomTom as it does not lead us up so many non-existant roads.

For the cost of updating your Nissan system, you could buy a better and cheaper complete system which would be easier and cheaper to update in the future. Just a thought.

(Edit. Just added this bit: My X-Trail's sat-nav will not compute a route from Somerset to, say, Rome in one go. You have to drive to mid France before it will compute the rest of the route. The problem here is this. Do you select a spot in France north of Paris then continue through Switzerland? or do you go south and avoid the Swiss? You will need to study a separate map to decide. The TomTom computes a route for the whole journey in one go. A much better idea.)

Happy X-ing,
Roger.


----------



## miroku800 (May 22, 2007)

I have the 2007 version of this disc and have used it quite successfully in the UK and France, all I did was program the journey to the channel crossing and then changed the map view to the other country and programmed from the french end of the crossing

HTH


----------



## roj1943 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi HTH

It looks like the 2007 version that you have is the same as mine, that is, it will not compute the whole journey in one go. This is not very good from a system that costs so much money, I would at least expect it to equal the much cheaper TomTom if not beat it considering the considerable difference in price. I know that if I ever buy another X-Trail (and I probably will) it will not have Nissan's sat-nav, I will use one from an independant maker.

Have fun
Roger.


----------



## eallin (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi all,

I've just bought the latest version of the sat nav DVD from ebay for the princely sum of £25! Just a bit cheaper than the dealer quoted price of £551. One concern I do have is whether I should be expecting the updated DVD AND some sort of programme CD. Dealership reckon just the DVD, but I've read about this programme CD in a number of threads on here and elsewhere.

Any ideas much appreciated.

Thanks,

Ed.


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

eallin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just bought the latest version of the sat nav DVD from ebay for the princely sum of £25! Just a bit cheaper than the dealer quoted price of £551. One concern I do have is whether I should be expecting the updated DVD AND some sort of programme CD. Dealership reckon just the DVD, but I've read about this programme CD in a number of threads on here and elsewhere.
> 
> ...


I am afraid if the CD for updating the firmware is not bundled it's £25 lost!
I understand the CD is needed each time one want to upgrade to newer version. That's very common in PC world to do that way.

My DVD 2006 won't work when the DVD 2005 that came along with my 2006 XT is OK.

I understand the £25 offer is hacked from original DVD. I have dual layer DVD burner in my PC and it seems possible to copy it.....at least for safety purpose.
Problem is the CD in question is delivered when buying new DVD version only. it is not present when buying new car as usless. May be the hacker could copy the DVD, not the CD.


----------



## eallin (Apr 23, 2007)

Just thought I'd update anyone who had an interest in this thread...

DVD arrived today, so I trudged my way to the car expecting it not to work...but lo and behold, it did! :woowoo: Absolutely no problems whatsover. Even retained my saved destinations.

For those that might be interested in doing the same, I drive a January 2006 Aventura with Birdview sat nav and this is the disc I purchased from ebay. If that link doesn't work, the part number is 25920 JG47A - the version info on the sat nav itself shows 07/08 version.

Cheers,

Ed.


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent information eallin that puzzles me!

I suppose we have the same sat nav unit.

Would you be kind to let me know what was mentionned on the original DVD sold with the your car.

I'd like to finalize discussions with my local agent who said there are différent designs, the dealer of the package CD+DVD sent you the wrong one. The last said the package is OK. 

Cheers


----------



## eallin (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Trifon,

Details on the original disc are:

* Map version code EOE 314R
* 25920 EA25A (I believe this is the part number)
* DVM-1401E (not sure what this is)
* Disc shows copyright 2004 and 2005 and if I remember correctly the sat nav shows 04/05 version.

Hope this helps!

Ed.


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi eallin
I also won the same disc from the same guy on ebay.
I have not got mine yet as there was a delay in posting it ,but that was sorted and it's sitting at the post office collection depot.
This will be my second update , and hope it goes as easily as the first one , pop the disc in and that's it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## eallin (Apr 23, 2007)

yeah, mine took a week to arrive, but can't fault the product or the price. I still can't believe Nissan want to charge £551!


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey eallin
I got my disc today but every time i try to load it i get a disc error message. Was wondering what year your x-trail is and what model . The last upgrade i did also came with a program disc and wondered if i needed one for this version . The last upgrade was a copy that i got from e-bay so i thought if anything that one would not work.

It would be great if some one could post a list of disc numbers / disc colour / year / and program disc's required


----------



## eallin (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey Longleaf,

Sorry to hear that. Mine is a Jan 2006 Aventura and I did nothing more than eject the disc at the "I Agree..." message, then insert the new one. It took a couple of minutes to load, then all was back to normal.

In terms of numbers and colours, etc. The original disc (details above) was blue and the new one (details in the ebay link) is green.

Cheers,

Ed.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

longleaf said:


> Hey eallin
> I got my disc today but every time i try to load it i get a disc error message. Was wondering what year your x-trail is and what model . The last upgrade i did also came with a program disc and wondered if i needed one for this version . The last upgrade was a copy that i got from e-bay so i thought if anything that one would not work.
> 
> It would be great if some one could post a list of disc numbers / disc colour / year / and program disc's required


Can't supply a list but I know that when the 'T-Spec' changed to 'Aventura' (2006), the sat-nav program changed. Not sure if the hardware changed too, but the hype at the time was that the system was from the Pathfinder.


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi all,
Just to add some more infos:

The green disc détailed above(old one) worked fine in my french "Columbia" 2006, alias "Adventura".
I understand if the DVD in question works the updated DVD From EBay is OK.
But it's just calculations.

I have received one wrong package, DVD Violet:

CD Rom for updating the sat nav firmware: 25920-BA07A
DVDEOE-346R/25920 BA06A/DVM-X6060(EU). Pls note the DVM figure is quite different from Ebay one.

My Sat nave does not recognize the new DVD never the CD: when CD in, the screen freezes and no action is possible.

My dealer told there are 2 differents units. Problem is it look like he does not know, neither Nissan guys I am afraid, what is exactly the right DVD for the right XT.

He is going to investigate at Nissan.


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi all 
The dvd i am having trouble with is Map version code

EOE 353R 25920 JG47ADVM-1404E 

Which program disc is the correct one for this version
Where to get one cheap (tried e-bay ) no luck
Has any one got the correct program disc i can borrow or buy ????


----------



## eallin (Apr 23, 2007)

Longleaf,

That's the version I have and is working fine for me without a program CD. I'd check with your dealer. Give them the part number of your existing dsic and they'll give you the part number for the latest version. It seems you may have a different model sat nav.

Ed.


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

More inputs:

DVD drive Model N° DP7W-3303Z(EU) on the bottom side of the unit. I know, I know, you have to dismantle a little bit the dash board.....
I am waiting for confirmation. 
I suspect this one should work with Ebay DVD.


----------



## spm1801 (Feb 19, 2008)

Many thanks to all those who replied to my original thread. Have been away on holiday and only just logged in again. 

I also obtained the latest 07 version of the Sat Nav disc from Ebay for £25.00and it works fine in my 55 plate Aventura X Trail. No need for update disc what so ever. Quite a saving on the Nissan dealership price!


----------



## spm1801 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info roj1943. Luckily I am holidaying within France only, so won't be a problem.


----------



## rossco (Apr 3, 2008)

Hmmm......... good thread guys.

Do you think the above mentioned Ebay disc will work in my 54 plate SVE?

Thanks,

Ross


----------



## eallin (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Ross,

Best advice I can give you is to contact your local dealer with the current disc part number and ask for the part number of the latest update. In my experience, I'd check this with two or three dealers just to be sure!

Good luck!


----------



## spm1801 (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes I would advise checking with dealer first or just chance getting cheap disc off ebay, you can always re-list it, if the disc does not work. I'm not sure if this is correct, but I was told that if your SAT NAV system is a single disc compartment rather than 2, then you don't need the update disc. Apparently, on the earlier versions of the SAT NAV DVD holder, they had 2 slots.


----------



## rossco (Apr 3, 2008)

spm1801 said:


> Yes I would advise checking with dealer first or just chance getting cheap disc off ebay, you can always re-list it, if the disc does not work. I'm not sure if this is correct, but I was told that if your SAT NAV system is a single disc compartment rather than 2, then you don't need the update disc. Apparently, on the earlier versions of the SAT NAV DVD holder, they had 2 slots.


Interesting - mine has one slot only.

Will ring dealers today!


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello,

More inputs:

It seems there are two GPS design. 

The CD+DVD kit I have received is valid for the X-Trail T30 from 9/03 as mentionned in the bundled documentation.
No mention about validity date.

Problem is the NISSAN data base seems mistaken as obviously it gives wrong référence when asking for an update concerning most recent X-Trail DCI; possibly 2006/2007.

The Ebay DVD should be OK for that ones only, not for older DCI. 

I have no info regarding twin slots GPS. From Technical point of view it's not necessary as the DVD drive can read both CD+DVD. The CD I have received is for updating the firmware only, not permanent use.

Tomorrow, I visit my Nissan Dealer to clarify all this.


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello all,

Nissan dealer guy in charge of spare parts confirmed that de database gives wrong infomation when entering the identification information.

My "Columbia" manufactured in november 2005(quite different from registration date may 2006) is equipped with the new Sat-Nav; the Ebay DVD is thus valid when the database answers former version.
In France, the Columbia waslaunched in october 2005.

My wrong DVD+CD is valid for DCI 136CV from 2003 until "roughly" end 2005(manufacturing date).


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

I think there is a difference in the shape of the 'enter' button. That might be a good way to tell if anyone is confused.


----------



## pinklady (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi all,
I also have been looking into buying the up to date dvd from Ebay, price has gone up to £85! But will this work in my 2005 X Trail SVE . My dvd is EOE237R x6040. Anyone tried one for this year and model. Or will I be wasting money?


Nissan don't want to give any datails, only sell me a dvd from them at £185.

Confused!!


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

pinklady said:


> Hi all,
> I also have been looking into buying the up to date dvd from Ebay, price has gone up to £85! But will this work in my 2005 X Trail SVE . My dvd is EOE237R x6040. Anyone tried one for this year and model. Or will I be wasting money?
> 
> 
> ...


Hello,

Your DVD part number includes "X" similar to the update package number I have received(X6060).

I am afraid the EBay DVD won't work.

The CD for updating the firmware mentions:

PRIMERA P12
ALMERA N16
PATROL Y16
TINO V10
X-TRAIL T30 from 9/03
MURANO Z50

Problem is the bundled multilinguages manual does not tell any end validity date....

I can confirm my Sat Nav needs the same DVD one can found now on the PathFinder; Quashquai; new X-Trail II.....


----------



## pinklady (Apr 21, 2008)

*Sat Nav disc query*

Hello,
At last some straight forward info! very much appreciated. I will give Ebay a miss
Many Thanks


----------



## pinklady (Apr 21, 2008)

*Sat Nav disc query*

Hi
Regarding updates for my 05 X Trail sat nav map disc, EOE237R-25920BA020 DBM/x6040 I have now been told by 2 Nissan dealers that there are not any further updates for this disc, and at present my disc isn't obtainable either, so if it gets damaged etc it can't be replaced. One of the Nissan dealers said that it isn't recommened to use the new X7. Unless someone knows different!

So what are my options!
New X Trail..............in my dreams
so it's a Tom Tom or a map!

Hope this is of some help..


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

pinklady said:


> So what are my options!
> ..


We all get together and take them to court for selling us something that they knew was out of date when we ordered it....?


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

I have received the X6060 package. I understand that should be logically an update to the X6040.


Regarding how to find out weither you own the old or new Sat nav.

In the manual, there are some references to Pathfinder features not availables on the X-Trail(fuel consumption). it's means you have the new sat nav as the Path Finder is not mentionned in the X6060 CD+DVD package.


----------



## 12daniell (May 9, 2008)

*X-Trail Sat Nav*



longleaf said:


> Hi all
> The dvd i am having trouble with is Map version code
> 
> EOE 353R 25920 JG47ADVM-1404E
> ...


Hi Longleaf I have the very same problem -Nissan are not much help.
Have you found correct Programme disc.Would appreciate any help


----------



## bestb (May 12, 2008)

The ebay disk works fine with my 07 Adventura.

Updated from map 1402E


----------



## Damaikon (Jul 26, 2008)

hi all,i've had the same same problem (disk error)with a updated dvd off ebay in my 2002 p12 sve you need a programme cd to set it up,after cheching my original prog-cd i've noticed that the 2 files on the cd are on the new dvd,so i'm going to rip the 2 files off the dvd and put them on a cd to run first then see if it update the system to run the new map data.......wish me luck............


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

.....Luck!


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi all,

Finally I have received from my dealer the correct DVD(same EBay Part number).

It works fine.

My X_Trail DCI "Columbia" was launched from october 05 in France.


----------



## XT2005nissan (Aug 7, 2008)

*x trail 2005 SVE NAV DVD / CD Firmware CD*

Hello, 

I just bought a 2005 X-Trail SVE.

There was no DVD supplied with the car, (dealer promises to send )

As I understand I need to update the firmware, in order to use the DVD's that are for sale on ebay.

Has anyone got a firmware update CD? or where I can get one, or can someone tell me what version of DVD need to buy off ebay.


Many thanks,

XT2005Nissan


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi, There is been one long thread about this subject already.

To sum it up: If the sat nav manual does not mention some Pathfinder feature, you have the old sat nav. The Ebay DVD won't work.

If the Pathfinder is mentioned, the firmware update is included in the EBay DVD. Just to put it in the slot and that's it.

In France, the new sat nav design was mounted on the "Columbia" from october 2005.


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Next:

If case of older sat nav design: there is both CD for firmware update plus DVD. There is on "X" in the référence i.e. 6060X.
It is possible to buy this couple on Ebay too. 

The CD for updating the firmware won't make miraculously the old design in new one!

If the manual is not available for checking "Pathfinder word" , it is possible to go in a garage and test the Pathfinder DVD to see weither it works.


----------



## robhoare (Jul 28, 2008)

my 06/07 birdview in my 56 plate aventura worked fine in france only one road new that i found that wasn't on map - mind you it was only opened a month ago! just had to tell the machine i was in france when writing an address - andf then found the list of countries available - about 15/20 across europe....


----------



## Ianws (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi,

Have just been looking at updating my 05 X Trail DVD and came across this thread - having recently seen Sat Nav in a 55 plate X Trail , the operating software is vastly improved and I would like to not only update for this layout improvement not to mention updated maps as my DVD must be at least four years old 
Your comment about firmware will not make old design into new one is somewhat disappointing -as far as I can tell I only have a DVD its code is 
E OE 237 R
DVM-X 6040 EU
Ver 6

I contacted my Nissan dealer yesterday gave him this info and he said a updated DVD was available and told me to sit down - cost £316 plus VAT which comes to £372.23 :jawdrop:

A lot of money but I do like having the convenience of having Sat Nav built in , and if the new DVD updates the operating software it would be a vast improvement . My manual does not have Pathfinder info in it .

Your comment would seem to suggest that I am stuck with the old layout which is appalling 



trifon said:


> Next:
> 
> If case of older sat nav design: there is both CD for firmware update plus DVD. There is on "X" in the référence i.e. 6060X.
> It is possible to buy this couple on Ebay too.
> ...


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

I think The most recent old sat nav design update my dealer sent me by mistake was 6060x.

I suppose it is available on Ebay too.


----------



## Ianws (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for that- you say that that the DVD update 6060X was a mistake - I guess you inserted it into DVD player and got disk error ? what year X Trail do you have ? . Have checked Ebay there are the £25 versions but I think they are are for X Trials with Pathfinder info in Manual 





trifon said:


> I think The most recent old sat nav design update my dealer sent me by mistake was 6060x.
> 
> I suppose it is available on Ebay too.


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Ianws said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for that- you say that that the DVD update 6060X was a mistake - I guess you inserted it into DVD player and got disk error ? what year X Trail do you have ? . Have checked Ebay there are the £25 versions but I think they are are for X Trials with Pathfinder info in Manual


My X-trail is equipped with the new sat nav design(Not 100% sure but all "continental" X-Trail from october 2005..manufacturing date). Mine is November 05. 
THere is been one very very long "argument" with my dealer to get the correct DVD sold in France 800 Euros.....YESSSSSSS!...... He first sent me the CD+DVD(6060X) at 400 Euros. Nobody was willing to recognize the mistake and pay for the extra 400 Euros.
When I inserted the CD(6060X) for upgrading the sat nav firmware nothing happens. Just information on the sreen about the Sat NAV version.


----------



## alkoreshi (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nissan Almera 2004 SVE*

Hello,every one

I bought issan almera SVE2004,after a few days the screen shows SECURE,and the CDPlayer and the Radio with the SAT GPS stopped at the same time .
Please could someone help me with this problem,
thank you


----------



## bigtankuk (Apr 2, 2009)

hi
i just got a DEC 2004 X-TRAIL 2.2DCI SVE, with a single tray DVD sat nav.
as per the info in this thread the sat-nav manual does not mention the pathfinder model,
the disc that is in the DVD has no info printed on it.
i have been offered this disc Map version Code: E0E 363R 

25920 JU40A 

DVM-14505E. 

will this disc upgrade my system, if not what version do i need.

please help


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

bigtankuk said:


> hi
> i just got a DEC 2004 X-TRAIL 2.2DCI SVE, with a single tray DVD sat nav.
> as per the info in this thread the sat-nav manual does not mention the pathfinder model,
> the disc that is in the DVD has no info printed on it.
> ...


I do't know what is the most recent release number today.

What is sure is you should buy one kit CD+DVD...not one stand alone DVD. Unless firmware update is burned on the DVD on the newer release.

On the Programme CD-ROM box I have received in august 2007, it was mentionned: 

Applicable models:

P12 Primera
N16 Almera
Y61 Patrol
V10 TINO
T30 Xtrail 9/03>>
Z50 Murano

CR-ROM part Nr:
25920 BA07A/VUR-X6060B(EU)
I do not remenber the bundled DVD part Nr as I have sent back all this. Not compatible with my X-Trail 2006.

This kit is not very commun on Ebay.

Just see once on EBay what I suspect to be an older release with X6040 PNr.


----------



## bigtankuk (Apr 2, 2009)

*nightmare*

thanks trifon

its a nightmare trying to find the correct update disc.

:newbie:

P.S.
my local nissan dealer has told me the nissan disc i need is KE288999 6x06(NISSAN PART NUMBER)
and he will charge me £199 plus vat


----------



## countryman (Jul 14, 2009)

I live out in the countryside..kind of where you might expect to want to use the X-Trail. It was on my short list and while my own car is being repaired, managed to blag a replacement X-Trail to try out. Oooh goodie...it's got Sat-Nav ( or rather Not-Nav as I discovered). Let's enter my house post code. What do you mean, you can't? OK - city. Try to enter my village name. Not recognised. OK - try nearest town. Yup - that's OK. What's next? Street name. _Street name? _ We're talking deepest rural England. Nissan Not-Nav designers ...h...e...l..l...o...we don't have street names in the country.

So Nissan can safely rest assured that if I did decide on any of their cars and they had a Not-Nav installed then I wouldn't buy the car.

Oh yes...the in-car audio is pretty horrible as well. The speakers are so boomy especially on speech (and before you ask all controls were set to no bass boost). 

Shame..really loved the 5 200SX's that I owned - one after the other as they were so damn good.


----------



## GeoffB (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Navtec are selling the latest update disc on there web site for £198 inc vat and delivery


----------



## mahatma (Sep 18, 2009)

Hallo All 
I am exhausted
I am a proud owner of Murano 2005 
Unfortunately early 2005 
After weeks of researches i now know that my unit is NAVI Unit - 25915-CC000 2004.11-?
My maps are x6.0 
What I need is to have full Europe including Poland on my maps.
I know also that the last in X6 series was X6060
Does anybody know if that covers Poland or not?
If it does do you have that DVD and update CD?
If it does not cover Poland does anybody know id it is possible to change unit from NAVI Unit - 25915-CC000 to NAVI Unit - 25915-ES60A that was started to be installed in 2005.08
I know that the unit have different plugs but is that just cabling or in need to have other parts changed?


----------



## Fivetide5 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi all, hope you can help. I have a 56 plate Nissan X-Trail. The SatNav DVD is blue with a picture of Western Europe on it. Right now, sitting on my drive in the UK, the only country option available in route planning is the UK. When I go to France will I be able to plan routes in France? Thank you.

Oh, the code for the disk is: Navteq 2004 // E0E 314R // 25920 EA25A // DVM-1401E


----------



## petre (Oct 23, 2013)

latest Nissan sat nav discs here:
Nissan Sat Nav Update Discs | Sat Nav Map


----------



## gizmo71 (Nov 1, 2014)

*have you still got that upgraded*



eallin said:


> Hey Longleaf,
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Mine is a Jan 2006 Aventura and I did nothing more than eject the disc at the "I Agree..." message, then insert the new one. It took a couple of minutes to load, then all was back to normal.
> 
> ...


have you still got that up graged disc i got an xtrail KL06 adventura 2.2 diesel and looking to get the lastest updates.

thanks graham


----------



## Binman (Nov 26, 2014)

*Nissan sat-Nav problem*

Hi, brought Nissen X Trail 55plate registered 26/1/2006. No disc/Discs with it, dealer posted onto me the x6 and x7 DVDs rom disc but neither work. Thinking of returning car, I have spent hours trying to find complete units to exchange with ie from a 2007 car, but it isn't as easy as that because of the firmware, went to dealer today and got the correct part numbers that I require Dvd rom map is 25920-BA020 or 25920-BA05A, the CD-ROM is 25920-CC00, from them the price is off the scales. Trouble is with out the correct disc's I don't even know if the unit is working, when I put in the discs I've got, I get dvd not in slot, even with out the discs when I push the buttons I get a description of the birds eye view, and on pressing settings get a schedule of things that I can zero by pushing the enter button, I can also select language, so is this unit working and only requires the correct D&D rom?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You would get rid of your car because you have problems with an 8 or 9 year old sat nav unit?
Seems to me it would make more sense to buy an aftermarket unit and either install it your self or have it installed.
I installed an eonon d5168 in my 2006 xtrail. It will also add bluetooth hands free calling, dvd, ipod, usb or sd card interface music player, backup camera if you install one, plus sat nav and the ability to run different navigator packages.
There are a lot of other options for similar units, or name brand ones for which you will pay more. 
Nissan and dealers gauge clients for this stuff in my opinion


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

To add, I think its a bit like spending big bucks to repair an older laptop from 2005 or 06. Hardware specs and software have improved. Moreover what will you do when your maps are even older in a couple of years, assuming you keep the X. 
Looking on ebay its more expensive to buy a used old unit than it would be to buy something with more features, computing power, and that would free up space in your dash and glove box...


----------



## Binman (Nov 26, 2014)

*Nissan sat nav.*



quadraria10 said:


> To add, I think its a bit like spending big bucks to repair an older laptop from 2005 or 06. Hardware specs and software have improved. Moreover what will you do when your maps are even older in a couple of years, assuming you keep the X.
> Looking on ebay its more expensive to buy a used old unit than it would be to buy something with more features, computing power, and that would free up space in your dash and glove box...


Hi, thanks for your comments, I had been thinking along those lines, how much are they and would supplier install? The garage I got it from assumed it worked, and had ordered the disc I brought before they arrived, love the car, they are approachable as I said they could have the car back, went to citizen advice and they said dealer had three options give me a full refund . Replace defective item or compensate me, they registered my complaint the dealer has 6 months to rectify before it goes before trading standards,
Do you need to remove Dvd unit, what about nav screen does the new one you brought have a screen that fills this space. Will look at them in a minute. Are you happy with what you have, I was going to fit rear view camera, although it has reverse sensors fitted because of tow bar now defunct.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Binman
What I bought and installed myself was this
Eonon D5168 | Car DVD | Specific Car DVD | Car DVD for Nissan

It is not however plug and play for our generation x trails, mine is a 2006 that did not have sat nav but rather a 2 din audio unit with a 6cd stacker and a prologic cassette player.

If you look at the unit I linked to above, near the bottom they show the rear of the unit with the wiring connections. Our model has a different connecting port and cable set up. It requires buying a pre 2008 Nissan style connector, and basically matching up the wiring and splicing the connections to those that plug into the Eonon unit. I am sure a competent installer could this, but of course you need to find one if you cannot do it yourself.

However, that said, your set up with the factory sat nav is different, and obviously bulkier with more components to remove than just the stereo system. Your radio antenna connection will plug into the eonon, and I would guess the same for the gps that sits behind your central instrument cluster. It should have the same plug in connector as that which is going into your dvd unit in glove box. But if not, they provide one with the unit and its easy to install. 

If there wasn't thousands of miles between us, I would say come on over and I would help you figure it out, but sadly can't do...Of course we would have to find you a mounting bracket and quite possibly new front stack trim with just the opening for the 2 din unit and the coin tray that goes under it.

So, in your shoes... first thing I do is find a download or buy the factory service manual for your X trail, and then go to the audio section which shows your unit and which has troubleshooting procedures for it. It may be that your dealer or whomever sold you the vehicle is not that familiar with your unit, and with the manual you may be able diagnose it better and probably get it operational again. If you already have 2 dvds for it , I doubt buying or getting other copies will make a difference. Good news is that lcd display seems to work and your system is powering up. So see what you can do.

If that fails, go see a car stereo place and see what they suggest as an alternative system. And, of course, how much for it installed? Then get as much money as you can from your dealer. 

Otherwise, I guess you could get them to take it back, refund your money and find another x trail without the factory sat nav and then have one like I suggested installed. But do not buy this unit unless you are comfortable doing your own install and figuring out the wiring. Same deal for the backup camera. You will pay a fair bit more but I at least you will have a guaranty and somebody to turn to if you experience problems. Eonon is responsive to questions and clients but there are time lags and language confusion when communicating. Basically I had to figure it out on my own for my x trail.

If you get rid of your x and get a 2008-11 Qashqai or X trail, the eonon would be super easy to install. 

Good luck.


----------



## Binman (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi quadraria got a cousin in Quebec , anyway what you say makes sense, all I'm thinking is when I sell it.I can get a Tom Tom for £50 pounds to use now, 
If the seller cannot sort it out, I hopefully get some compensation from him. I rang local audio shop today and can get a clarion unit fitted for £600 but would have to pay a further £150 for reversing camera fitted.
The model I brought is the last of the T Spec, I want something to haul a boat I brought earlier this year, my exsisting Audi TT on a 02 Plate cannot tow.
Will keep you updated, I can repair Antique clocks and outboard motors but no good at electrics, when I hear that joke about why it takes 3 men to change a light bulb, that's me, Back in the sixtys car were a lot straight forward, done loads of mechanical but not electrics.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi anew,
Its way easier than you think. You would be surprised how easy it is to undo your dash to get at it all and to reassemble. Its actually one of the great things about the X trail. Rather proud of myself for finding and installing the reverse camera for a grand total of $17 Cdn-- less than 10 pounds ... 
When I get a chance tomorrow, I will try and find a way to get you the relevant pages from the Nissan servicing manual. Sounds like there may just be a problem with your dvd unit.
You might be able to just remove it and take it to an electronic repair shop for a cheap fix. If that is the problem. Seems the unit, from my quick read, can self diagnose.

A demain my friend. Good luck.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry to be slow getting back to you. Been having an issue with my browsers. Anyhow I have placed the pdf for AV section of the manual in my drop box account. I will leave it there for a week or so. Here is the link that will allow you to download it.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6u6vriu8j0lm02w/AV.pdf?dl=0


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Go to page av35 for how to perform the self-diagnosis on your system, and go from there.
Make sure your engine is started before you do the procedure, and same deal when you are inserting your dvd with your sat nav program and doing an upgrade.
It should tell you what malfunction is occurring.
Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

So Binman did you download the pdf, press the two buttons and run diagnostic mode? Happy to try and help, but it would be nice to get some feedback. Anyway please let me know as I am not going to leave the service manual file in my dropbox past next week.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If you cannot be bothered to press the menu and day/night mode button simultaneously for 5+ seconds, and then press the previous button, I can only shake my head in wonder.

Do you still need the service manual section I posted or not? An answer of some kind would be appreciated.


----------



## funky99 (May 15, 2015)

I live in Canada and just purchased a 2006 nissan xtrail without the navigation disk and was wondering where to find one?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You used to be able to find them on ebay, otherwise dealer should be able to source one for you.


----------

